

Ask HN: how could email be better? - cangrande

How could email be better?<p>Right now a lot of people just leave emails unread and then come back to them. This seems inefficient.<p>Does treatment of emails depend on what kind of email you receive? (e.g. facebook messages vs. broadcast emails) Meaning it needs to be split up more?
======
nemoel
With the growth of social media email notifications (from facebook, twitter,
asw, etc...) I wake up every morning to about 40 emails. A method to filter
these into groups - event type emails which include fb, twitter and broadcast
emails versus personal emails would make my life so much easier and my email a
lot less cluttered.

Another way to improve email is to find a way to deal with unread emails- so
you need some sort of 'interim' board where you can drop emails you want to
deal with later on.

Obviously these are only a couple of ways that email could become a better and
more efficient tool...I am certain there is scope for more suggestions.

